# [test/ot] testy szybkosci przegladarek

## fallow

```

fallow, Opera 7.6x, Linux, 1.00-1.09GHz 7.86 seconds    

ranking: 46 out of 502 testers

CPU : Athlon TB 1.0

```

adres : http://www.24fun.com/downloadcenter/benchjs/benchjs.html

sprobujcie tez  :Razz:   :Smile:  , a moze znacie jakies inne ciekawe linki  :Smile: 

(no flame)

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Aż z czystej ciekawości przetestowałem to u siebie i oto wyniki:

milu, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 600-699MHz - 24.35 seconds, Nov 24, at 04:18:36

milu, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 600-699MHz - 97.39 seconds, Nov 24, at 04:27:46

milu, Mozilla 1.7, Linux, 600-699MHz - 125.33 seconds, Nov 24, at 04:35:26

Cel650/192MB

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> (no flame)

 

Na alt.pl.mozilla byl juz  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   (no flame) 
> 
> Na alt.pl.mozilla byl juz 

 

nie wiem nie czytam  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## deimos_dk

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Aż z czystej ciekawości przetestowałem to u siebie i oto wyniki:
> 
> milu, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 600-699MHz - 24.35 seconds, Nov 24, at 04:18:36
> 
> milu, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 600-699MHz - 97.39 seconds, Nov 24, at 04:27:46
> ...

 

A ja mam tak:

```
deimos, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 1.70-1.79GHz - 6.91 seconds

deimos, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 99 MHz or lower - 7.47 seconds

deimos, Mozilla 1.8, Linux, 1.70-1.79GHz - 11.39 seconds

deimos, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 1.70-1.79GHz - 29.81 seconds

deimos, Konqueror, Linux, 1.70-1.79GHz - 41.03 seconds
```

Hmm.., jest już Opera 7.6x, jakoś nie widziałem na http://www.opera.com/ wersji dla Linuksa.

P.S. Thunderbird 2200+ (1,79 GHz) + 512 MB RAM (DDR_400)

----------

## fallow

7.60alpha3 jest w portage.

ps.wracasz na forum  ?

co do konta swami byly watpliwosci czy nie jest twoje , a twoje ostatnie zostalo zbanowane dla pamieci.

----------

## deimos_dk

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 7.60alpha3 jest w portage.

 

Świetnie, to dobry kod.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ps.wracasz na forum  ?

 

Może.., z resztą jestem, także wróciłem.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> co do konta swami byly watpliwosci czy nie jest twoje , a twoje ostatnie zostalo zbanowane dla pamieci.

 

Tak, "swami" to było moje  :Very Happy:  Taki się nabijałem - heh...

A teraz coś ciekawego: jestem jak na razie czwarty!

```

deimos, Opera 7.6x, Linux, 1.70-1.79GHz - 4.11 seconds

ranking: 4 out of 502 testers

```

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *fallow wrote:*   (no flame) Na alt.pl.mozilla byl juz  nie wiem nie czytam 

 

Powiem tyle: sie dzialo  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *deimos_dk wrote:*   

> ~x86 obsysa

 

Why?

----------

## Dawid159

A ja mam tak  :Smile: 

```

Dawid159, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 1.60-1.69GHz 40.48 seconds, Nov 24, at 06:34:03 
```

----------

## madman

```
 madman, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 700-799MHz                          53.6 seconds, Nov 24, at 07:25:22

ranking: 434 out of 502 testers

```

----------

## ai

 *Quote:*   

>  36.95 seconds,

 

bez jaj normalnie mozilla 1.7 chyba jakas wolna jest, tzn mam i tak tam z mozilli najszybszy czas ale to  jest lipa  :Razz:  ide emergowac opere...

[edit]

dobra teraz z opera :

[ai], Opera 7.5x, Linux, 3.00-3.19GHz 7.83 seconds,

roznica chyba jest ;]

[/edit]

----------

## fallow

 *deimos_dk wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fallow wrote:*   ps.wracasz na forum  ? 
> 
> Może.., z resztą jestem, także wróciłem.
> ...

 

hm, regulamin i zwyczaje tego forum jest/sa inny/inne.

dostales oficjalnego maila w ktorym bylo napisane , ze jesli chcesz korzystac z tego forum musisz oficjalnie przeprosic.

to oficjalna procedura.

jesli nie , moze to sluzyc za podstawe aby zbanowac pozostale twoje konta .

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> dostales oficjalnego maila w ktorym bylo napisane , ze jesli chcesz korzystac z tego forum musisz oficjalnie przeprosic.

 

A o so chodzi?!?

----------

## ai

zupa byla za slona  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   dostales oficjalnego maila w ktorym bylo napisane , ze jesli chcesz korzystac z tego forum musisz oficjalnie przeprosic. A o so chodzi?!?

 

forumowy 'guru' is back  :Wink:  znow bedzie sie mozna posmiac  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Gohan_

Gohan, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 1.60-1.69GHz 	30.8 seconds

ranking: 371 out of 502 testers

Chyba nie zostaje mi nic innego jak emerge opera  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> forumowy 'guru' is back  znow bedzie sie mozna posmiac 

 

"is back" sugeruje wczesniejsze dokonania - jakie? linki?

----------

## mirek

@fallow napisal "7.60alpha3 jest w portage." Ja nie moge jednak znalezc: 

```

# emerge -p opera

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/opera-7.54

```

----------

## aren

oj chyba jest::

emerge -p /usr/portage/net-www/opera/opera-7.60_alpha3.ebuild

----------

## Strus

 *mirek wrote:*   

> @fallow napisal "7.60alpha3 jest w portage." Ja nie moge jednak znalezc: 
> 
> 

 

Szukajcie a znajdziecie  :Razz:  tylko najpierw może zaktualizuj portage ?

```
# emerge sync
```

i tam napewno znajdziesz.

```
# cd /usr/portage/net-www/opera/
```

Inna możliwoś, to że masz ją tylko masz ustawione x86 , zmień na ~x86 to się znajdzie.

ps

Zawsze możesz sprawdzić na stronie http://gentoo-portage.com/net-www/opera

----------

## ai

no nie bardzo ~  :Razz: 

echo net-www/opera >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

opera nowa jest hard masked  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

```

poe, Netscape, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz    97.17 seconds, Nov 25, at 12:38:50

ranking: 484 out of 502 testers

CPU: celeron 2.0

```

coz, nie est to zadawalająy wynik, przegladarka to mozilla 1.7 (binarka, zrodlowa mi segfaultuje, wiec nie zobacze czy lepiej dziala)

----------

## KrzychuG

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KrzychuG, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 1.20-1.29GHz - 17.75 seconds, Nov 25, at 12:46:57
> 
> ranking: 289 out of 502 testers
> ...

 

Not so bad  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

```

Opera 7.6x, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz -6.12 seconds, Nov 25, at 14:11:13

Firefox 1.x, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz -22.65 seconds, Nov 25, at 14:14:08 

```

----------

## cichy

```

cichy, Opera 7.6x, Linux, 1.80-1.89GHz                                4.67 seconds, Nov 26, at 04:14:22    

ranking: 3 out of 502 testers

```

Opera 7.60p3

AthlonXP 1700+@1836

Gentoo 2004.2/2004.3

vanilla 2.6.9

----------

## ketjow

```

ketjow, Firefox 1.x (32-bit), Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz

18.69 seconds, Nov 26, at 14:14:44

ranking: 305 out of 502 testers

ketjow, Mozilla 1.7 (64-bit), Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz

12.99 seconds, Nov 26, at 14:19:07

ranking: 222 out of 502 testers

ketjow, Opera 7.5x (32-bit), Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz

5.1 seconds, Nov 26, at 14:21:41    

ranking: 26 out of 502 testers

```

no, z lekka niechecia musze przyznac, ze opera jednak szybka jest  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

```
Pepek, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 1.90-1.99GHz   7.7 seconds, Nov 26, at 18:31:19

ranking: 105 out of 502 testers
```

Ciekawe, czy bylaby duza roznica na Operze 7.60p3.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## ai

Pepek: ja najpierw dalem na operze 7.5.x a pozniej na tej 7.60 i jest roznica 3,30 ;]

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no, z lekka niechecia musze przyznac, ze opera jednak szybka jest 
> 
> 

 

Hmm... pamiętacje, że to tylko test javascriptu jest, a nie np. wyświetlania stron. Implementacja JS w mozzilli i podobnych jest koszmarna. 

Gdyby jakoś się udało zrobić test szybkości renderowania stron (czyli tego, co jest najważniejsze) to chyba różnica Opera<>Firefox byłaby mniejsza. Choć Opera i tu byłaby szybsza.

----------

## cichy

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciekawe, czy bylaby duza roznica na Operze 7.60p3.
> 
> 

 

Jest duza roznica. Przy tych samych warunkach:

Opera 7.51 - okolo 8s

Opera 7.60p3 - niecale 5s

Pozdrawiam

----------

## -reverend

moim zdaniem powinien byc jakis tes t szybkosci przegladarek ale zwiazany nie tylko z java, ale i z np. szybkoscia ladowania/wczytywania stron. Java potrzebna jest raczj ludziom ktorzy siedza na chatach itp., do zwyklego przegladania stron moze sie przydac ale nie jest konieczna. Moze jest jednak jakis benchmark ale nie tylko dotyczacy JS ale i pozostalych jakze bardzo waznych aspektow przegladarki. A swoja droga. Moze znacie jakas ladna przegladarke pod fvwm, bo nie wiem czy firefox skomponuje sie ladnie z reszta systemu...

pozdrawiam

wielebny

----------

## _troll_

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Implementacja JS w mozzilli i podobnych jest koszmarna.

 

Nie posiadam (jeszcze) najnowszej Opery, ale jesli nic sie specjalnie nie zmienilo to jestes w wielkim bledzie! Zdecydowanie wole bardziej javascript z mozilli, niz z Opery - nest wolniejszy, ale zachowuje standard. W dodatku pierdoly, ktore znalazlem sa pierdolami.... az sie boje myslec co bedzie przy bardziej zaawansowanych funkcjach/skladni.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie posiadam (jeszcze) najnowszej Opery, ale jesli nic sie specjalnie nie zmienilo to jestes w wielkim bledzie!
> 
> 

 

Tak, masz rację. Jeżeli chodzi o standardy to mozilla jest w czołówce... napisanie skryptu który działa w mozilli to 1n czasu. Przerobienie go, żeby działał też w IE to 2n czasu... 

"Szybkość" JS'a w mozilli (w tym konkretnym pomiarze) chyba zabija wyświetlanie. Tworzenie okienek, rysowanie - wszystko idzie przez XUL, a nie przez natywne funkcje. To zwalnia, co widać w samym interfejsie na starszych kompach. Taka cena 100% przenośności i kompatybilności.

----------

## krzysiek

Witam

Kiedyś widziałem tutaj topic dotyczący szybkości różnych przeglądarek. Chciałbym zamieścić tutaj link który zaczerpnąłem ze strony linux.pl. Może komuś sie przyda przy wyborze lub z czystej ciekawości będzie chciał zerknąć.

Test szybkości przeglądarek

Pozdrawiam

Krzysiek

----------

## m@niac!

troche dziwne wydaja mi sie te wyniki, czasami korzystam jeszcze z windowsa, mam na nim firefoksa, ie i opere, start ie "cold" nie trwa dluzej niz sekunde, warm jest praktycznie "onclick", a najdluzej (i to dosc widocznie) odpala sie opera.

(windows 2003 enterprise, ostro zmodyfikowany)

----------

## galimedes

Odnośnie przeglądarek jestem fanem gecko więc powinienem je chwalić jednak dziś skusiłem się na i naskrobałem ebuilda dla opery 8.0 i musze powiedziec iż naprawde jestem po wrażeniem ładny wygląd szybsza od firefoksa więc prawdziwe brawa dla panów z opery.

Pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## m@niac!

nie wiem jak dokladnie jest z wersja 8.0, bo nie przygladalem sie jej zbyt uwaznie, ale co moge powiedziec o poprzednich wersjach - kompatybilnosc z wyznaczajacym standardy ie jest godna pozalowania. wiele stron nawet zgodnych ze specyfikacja (sprawdzone przez validator w3c - nie chcialo sie na operze wogole wyswietlac, w firefoksie z wiekszymi lub mniejszymi bledami, ale zawsze bylo widac)

Jesli strona zawiera rozszerzenia niezgodne ze specyfikacja, a ujete tylko w np. ie (typu niektore clsid - windowsowe activeX) to opera wogole nie potrafila zinterpretowac dzialania co powodowalo rozsypanie calej strony.

Moze teraz juz problem jest rozwiazany, ale ja i tak wole firefoksa, jestem z nim od wersji 0.6 i zostane przy nim chyba dluuuugo.

----------

## fallow

nowy temat dolaczony do tego  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## crs

To ja może zapytam o coś z deczka innego. Czy po fakcie uwolnienia qt na win32 Opera będzie korzystała z tych bibliotek, a nie zawierała w sobie qt? Polepszyło by to drastycznie jej wygląd. Ma ktoś może jakieś informacje na ten temat?

----------

## rofro

rofro, Firefox 1.x, Linux, 1.40-1.49GHz 								 24.53 seconds, Feb 17, at 09:24:09

ranking: 369 out of 502 testers

----------

## smyqlek

smyq, Opera 7.5x, Linux, 1.40-1.49GHz 	 10.24 seconds, Feb 17, at 13:09:01 	

ranking: 154 out of 502 testers

----------

## smyqlek

smyq, Opera 7.6x, Linux, 1.40-1.49GHz 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	5.68 seconds, Feb 17, at 13:23:07 	

ranking: 47 out of 502 testers

----------

## cichy

Athlon 1700+@2600+

Opera 8 beta:

```

cichy, Opera 8.0, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz                                4.61 seconds, Feb 17, at 14:44:31    

ranking: 6 out of 502 testers

```

Mozilla 1.7.3

```

cichy, Mozilla 1.7, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz                          35.47 seconds, Feb 17, at 14:50:01

ranking: 414 out of 502 testers

```

Epiphany 1.4.4

```

cichy, Epiphany, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz                          23.25 seconds, Feb 17, at 14:54:58

ranking: 346 out of 502 testers

```

Opera 7.60p3 chodzila szybciej...

[edit]

```

cichy, Opera 7.6x, Linux, 2.00-2.19GHz                                3.82 seconds, Feb 17, at 15:35:28    

ranking: 2 out of 502 testers

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rofro

co do innych linków to ja znam jeden:

http://numion.com/YourSpeed/index.html

----------

## Raku

 *rofro wrote:*   

> co do innych linków to ja znam jeden:
> 
> http://numion.com/YourSpeed/index.html

 

jest boski...

wyszło mi, że prędkość mojego łącza w pracy to 512kbit...

redhata 9 ściągałem ostatnio (dokładnie wczoraj) z prękdością nie schodzącą poniżej 1MB/s (czyli jakieś 10Mbit na oko).

Rekordowo udało mi się dociążyć je do ok. 7MB/s (kiedyś, przez chwilę, openoffice poszedł w kilka sekund)

zawsze wszystkim powtarzam, że tego typu testy można sobie wsadzić w... kieszeń, głęboko bardzo, aż gardłem wyjdzie...

przez takie idiotyzmy odbieram później telefony od klienta z mojego LANu, że coś z łączem nie tak, bo numion pokazuje że tylko 5kB/s. Pytam się go, a z jaką prędkością ściąga coś aktualnie? 50kB/s (DSL 1Mbit z TPSA)...

eeeech, szkoda gadać...

A tak BTW - ten test z numion to chyba tak bez związku z tym wątkiem jest

----------

## rofro

czy ja wiem czy bez związku?

może nie poda prawdziwej przepustowości ale można sprawdzić na swoim kompie kilka przeglądarek i zobaczyć która szybsza.

----------

